# Since Im back...



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

YOu know I have to give you an update and tons of pictures 

Ill post in the next few posts


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

*Ok*

Photobucket is taking forever but I promise they will be here...











Chickens house










My rescue chicken 










Soon to be mamma chicken










And her dungeon of a house.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

**










Jack My goat-ee


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

mamma stach










Sisters baby pigeon










My baby 










Papa


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

**










spot my little girl 










Bandit My new baby trumpeter had a hurt wing from falling out of the pigeon swimming pool but is full recoved the wing just has bededine(sp) on it










Kamakazii dont know if its spelt right lol










Papa bit.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

**










Heel-toe came back (rescue pigeon)










Baby trumpeter


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

**

that all my pics


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great pictures, Michael! Thank you!

Terry


----------



## bevslape (Jul 22, 2005)

They all look so happy and well cared for!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Jack has a very sweet face.
Your birds look wonderful they are so beautiful.
Thanks for the great pics.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Michael,

Thank you for taking time out of your busy schedule to post pics of your pets.

Your birds are lovely, I enjoyed seeing all your chickens and the barred rock one, they are my favorite type of pet chicken. 

The pigeons are really nice. Your girl Spot has quite a unique pattern, almost like a mosaque. She looks like a cross between a checker pattern homing pigeons and a bald cap Roller, quite lovely as are all your birds.


----------

